# Cats



## TheNurse (Jan 25, 2009)

So I'm looking to be a cheapass and get a set of pacesetters who's midpipes don't come with Cats. From what I understand New Jersey's emissions standards are pretty heavy, I did some searching but couldn't figure it out. Any idea if I should go with one set of midpipes over another? Or should I just throw the stock set on when I go to get my car inspected? 

If I've said anything ignorant in my post, please excuse me I'm a bit out of my league when it comes to cars. Yet I am here to learn!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'd get some Random Tech cats and have the mids fabbed up at a friendly muffler shop...and then pray it passes. by law it's illegal to put the cats in any place but the stock place (impossible with LTs) or replace them with anything but the same as the originals. you could also have two sets of mids made up (like i do). one with cats and one without


----------



## TheNurse (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!


----------

